# Reloading Economics



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

After a weekend of reloading I decided to figure out what it costs/round just for kicks.

Assuming you have the brass already the bullets can make or break your total costs. If not brass will be your single biggest expense, unless you're buying once fired 223's (my last batch ran .03 cents each).

Since I have the brass I don't really factor that into the overall cost as I'll use it many times. So my prices are for powder, bullets, and primers.

223:

26gn H 335 .06/round
50gn V-max .15/round
WSR Primer .02/round

Total is .23 cents/round. Box of 50 would run $11.50

22-250:

40.5gn H380 .09/round
55gn Ballistic tip .15/round
WLR primer .025/round

Total is .27 cents/round. Box of 50 would run $13.50

If you're willing to shoot bulk Winchester or Remington 55gn cannular soft point bullets you can save almost a dime per round. This comparison makes the 22-250 and 223 look very close, but the price difference of the brass is considerable. As I stated above my last batch of 223's cost me 3 cents each, it's tough to find 22-250's for less than a quarter each.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i like reloading hand gun ammo just because its cheaper than rifle. i dont mind doing 22-250 but the 7mm rem makes me cringe with all the powder that goes in there and the price of the bullets.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Sin man said:


> i like reloading hand gun ammo just because its cheaper than rifle. i dont mind doing 22-250 but the 7mm rem makes me cringe with all the powder that goes in there and the price of the bullets.


Please tell me you're joking. Even loading Barnes Triple Shock bullets I can load a box of shells for my 300 (20 shells) for less than $18. That same ammo on the shelf is nearing $45/box and isn't guarenteed to shoot well in my rifle.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Horsager, I think both you and I load for performance, but there is nothing wrong with the savings either. Loading the cheap stuff comes out about the same, but when you start loading premium ammo there is no comparison as you pointed out.
It's interesting, because I am about to order some bulk Remington 55gr with cannular. I have about a thousand brass primed, and I just can't see loading Ballistic Tips for the 223 that I blow ammo through like a 22 rimfire. Ballistic Tip is all that it has seen for the past ten years, but I have to cut my cost somewhere. The 22-250 with bull barrel will continue to push Sierra 55 Blitzkings.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Through many (double digits) different 223's my dad and I have had better luck (accuracy) with the 55gn Winchester cannular bullet, the "blow-up" is basically the same though. They work well in 22-550's and swifts as well. Used to be able to order them (Winchesters) 7640 at a time, now Black Hills only sells those lots to those with a manufacturer's liscence. Price went from $.055 each up to about $.075 each, the biggest lots I can get now are 2000's, but they do come bagged in 100's now instead of a couple big cardboard boxes brimming with bullets.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i know its still cheaper to load 7mm than buy but its still alot cheaper to load 9mm than 7mm. i just got done loading 9mm all weekend and 5gr of powder dosnt use a pound up very fast like he 7mm does.


----------

